# excessor plug-in question



## russellsnr (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, I have just come across this software plugin for L/R so I thought I would give it a go.
 What I did was take one photograph and then made two virtual copies, copy one I increased exposure by 1.5 stops Two minus 1.5 stops and saved as a preset, closed down L/R then tried Excessor to give me three photos at +1.5, 0, -!.5, then merged to hdr on P/S CS5 and thats where it went wrong. P/S said that all the photos had the same exposure value.
 Excessor is free so if anyone else can give it a go because maybe I am doing something wrong but can't see it.
 Thanks
 Russ
http://www.capturemonkey.com/excessor


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2013)

THAT's where I'd seen that plug-in!  Thanks Russ, I've been looking for that everywhere.

I've just tried the same process without using the plug-in, and got the same result.  If I remember rightly, the raw data plus settings is passed to HDR Pro - it needs 3 completely separate images.  You might be able to fake it by actually duplicating the raw file itself on the hard drive.


----------



## russellsnr (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, after a little look around the web the answer is that although you can change most anything in the virtual copy it will still have the EXIF embedded in the file and that is what the HDR in PS sees or any other HDR software so if there is anyone out there that can come up with a plug-in to allow EXIF data to be changed before sending the photo into HDR software????
Russ


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2013)

That sounds about right.  There would be a workaround - export the versions to TIFF's and then use Merge to HDR on those TIFFs.


----------

